# 4-5 minute long Orchestral Works



## gabeslev (Nov 10, 2021)

What are your favourite 4-5 minute long orchestral works? I might get the opportunity to conduct a piece of that length, so I am looking for suggestions. Ideally the piece uses a full orchestra, is in the public domain, and would be interesting to conduct.


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

"In the Night" by Ernest Bloch


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Bernstein - Slava! (3-4 minutes)
Stravinsky - Tango (3-4 minutes)
Mieczyslaw Weinberg - 12 Miniatures (each between 1-2 minutes you could choose 3 or 4)


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Mozart: Ouvertures to Figaro, Cosi, Schauspieldirektor might be short enough.
Beethoven: Prometheus Ouverture
Mendelssohn: Scherzo, Notturno or Intermezzo from Midsummer night's dream (you probably do not want the Wedding march)
Berlioz: Rakoczy March or will-o-wisp dance (a kind of minuet) from Faust
Smetana: The Bartered Bride Ouverture
one of the Slavonic dances by Dvorak
A piece from an orchestral suite, such as Grieg's Peer Gynt or Shostakovich's "Jazz" or Film suites
Stravinsky: Scherzo a la russe, Circus Polka


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Franz Schmidt's Intermezzo from Notre Dame would make an interesting choice imo.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The menuetto from Beethoven's 8th. 
Magic Flute or Figaro overture. 
Beatrice et Benedick overture. 
Maxwell Davies' Orkney Wedding With sunrise.


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schmidt's Intermezzo from Notre Dame would make an interesting choice imo.


Wholeheartedly endorsing this one.
Or maybe some Elgar? Sospiri or Elegy - but of course that's for String Orchestra. Or one of the lesser known P&C marches, 2, 3 or 5?
Bruckner perhaps, one of the 4 early pieces for orchestra?
Sibelius? A movement form the Karalia Suite, or the Andante Festivo?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Art Rock said:


> Franz Schmidt's Intermezzo from Notre Dame would make an interesting choice imo.


I love that piece, but it's very difficult to play and conduct. All the "Hungarianisms" are a challenge for the conductor to get the strings to do together. It is a beautiful work that needs to be better known.

What's your skill level as a conductor? That will make a difference.

Gliere: Russian Sailor's Dance
Strauss: Thunder and LIghtning Polka
Tchaikovsky: Dance of the Tumblers from The Snow Maiden
Lyadov: Baba Yaga
Dvorak: Slavonic Dance op 72 no 2


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Granville Bantock - The Sea Reivers*





A perfect short showpiece!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

I think it really depends on the level of performers.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Prelude and Toccata from Ravel's Le Tombeau de Couperin are magical (Toccata as orchestrated by Zoltan Kocsis).






Scriabin's Reverie is a nice piece as well.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Liadov -- Village Scene By the Inn

Duparc -- Aux Etoiles


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

- Rachmaninov - _Scherzo for Orchestra_ 



- Stravinsky - _Fireworks_ 



- Stravinsky - _Variations for Orchestra_ 



- Mozart - _March K249_ 



- Lutoslawski - _Postlude no.I_ 



- Shostakovich - _Scherzo op.7_ 



- Weber - _Abu Hassan Ouverture_ 



- Mosolov - _Iron Foundry_ 



- Langgaard - _Drapa, On the Death of Edvard Grieg _



- Rakov - _Piano Concerto no.1 _



- Langgaard -_ Symphony no.11 "Ixion"_


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

David Patterson has done some interesting pieces, each around 4 to 5 minutes:

The Hermit Thrush Orchestra Plays Bill Evans

The Hermit Thrush Orchestra Plays Vivaldi

and this one: The Hermit Thrush Orchestra Plays Erik Satie


----------



## SONDEK (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm not sure if this suggestion is too late, but...

*Satie's Je Te Veux* might be just the ticket!
Just over 5-mins long, orchestrates nicely, not too complex and ever popular - even with non-classical listeners.
Best of all, you could add your own personal touches, as played here.

Je te veux Orchestral arrangement





Just a thought.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Symphony 8 Finale Alles Vergängliche ist nur ein Gleichnis - Gustav Mahler


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Shostakovich; Symphony #10, allegro:






Wagner; Ride of the Valkyries:


----------



## geralmar (Feb 15, 2013)

Mahler; Symphony #10, 3d movement ("Purgatorio"):


----------



## Nawdry (Dec 27, 2020)

gabeslev said:


> What are your favourite 4-5 minute long orchestral works? I might get the opportunity to conduct a piece of that length, so I am looking for suggestions. Ideally the piece uses a full orchestra, is in the public domain, and would be interesting to conduct.


Glinka: Russlan and Ludmilla Overture

One of my longtime favorite overtures ...


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

Honegger - Pacific 231, although it might last 6 minutes. I don't think anyone plays/records it, anymore.


----------

